# kolob reservoir



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I took a drive up to kolob today to see if I could get to our cabin we have up there and stopped by the reservoir to do some fishing. The road there was clear except for one big snow drift that you need decent ground clearance to get through. When I got there it was just starting to ice off around the edges with very little open water so I decided to look for turkeys instead of fishing.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

So did you find any turkeys?


----------



## calicokid (Dec 11, 2008)

2nd that, any turkeys? I have a permit starting Monday. Probably all private in that area


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

spencer_larsen said:


> When I got there it was just starting to ice off around the edges with very little open water so I decided to look for turkeys instead of fishing.


Doh!! You just missed the best fishing of the year!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Which way did you go up? Cedar Canyon up right hand or through Virgin? I would think the Cedar side was still impassable.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Which way did you go up? Cedar Canyon up right hand or through Virgin? I would think the Cedar side was still impassable.


pretty doubtfull that anyone is making via Cedar Mountain yet. The picture appears to be taken from the Virgin side, just as you get to the lake from the south.


----------



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I did not see any turkeys. I spent most of my time digging out a couple that got stuck in the snow drift just before the reservoir. They were in a Lexus SUV and got high centered pretty good. I live in cedar and did not attempt the cedar canyon route. I drove up that way last week and did not make it past the cedar highlands development. That route is probably a few weeks away from clearing out.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

The fence where you took that picture is where my family's property lies, north of the reservoir oak valley etc., I hate fly fishing buuuuuuuutttttt, you can't beat it up there when the ice is peeled back far enough to cast. Get there quick before the cutts head up the creek, there are some big ones in there.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Christopher why don't you meet me up there Monday morning after I fill my gobbler tag. I will show you what real fishing is. Its about time you learned how to use a whipping stick :wink: 

Did your bro get a tag this year?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Christopher why don't you meet me up there Monday morning after I fill my gobbler tag. I will show you what real fishing is. Its about time you learned how to use a whipping stick :wink:
> 
> Did your bro get a tag this year?


 Haha, can i bring my 9 foot casting rod and 25 lb test instead? No he doesn't have a tag, the fishing should be good though, you would know as well as anybody.


----------



## drJake (Oct 11, 2008)

bowgy said:


> Which way did you go up? Cedar Canyon up right hand or through Virgin? I would think the Cedar side was still impassable.


This is what happened to me when I tried the Cedar side about this time of year.
















So I was stuck halfway between cedar and kolob on a closed road. I made it to the lake over that snow drift but sunk right in on the way back, in the afternoon, when it was soft. It was kinda scary for a while. I walked about 2-3 miles back to kolob and found someone willing to take me down to virgin.

I did make it there and managed a few nice fish on a san juan worm. Sorry the one is kinda sideways. I couldn't figure out how to turn it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm working in St George this week and I'm going to run up there Tuesday afternoon to throw some jigs. If anybody local is heading up there let me know. I'll report how I did tomorrow night. I've never been there so wish me luck!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Those pictures look like there on the dreaded Smith flat..... Rumor has it that the county unloaded the D-7 today to start opening the Cedar Side of the Mountain so it should be an open road by Friday.......


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I just got back. The drive up from Virgin is some of the most breathtaking scenery I've ever seen. When I got to the lake I was a bit disheartened to see the stained water, but I parked at the boat ramp and headed for the lake. The first 1/2 hour or so I got zero action so I walked further around towards the dam and foun a gravel point that looked trouty. I ended up with 6 decent rainbows in a couple hours then headed back to the truck at dark. The turkeys were gobbling off in the distance as I walked back to the truck. I also spoke to a flyfisherman who informed me that there are still some good brook trout left in there. Is this true?


----------

